# [solved]Ungültige Geräte-URI canon_usb:/dev/usb/lp0 Cups 1.4

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

seit dem Update auf Cups 1.4, Arbeitet mein Drucker nicht mehr. Es handelt sich um einen Canon Pixma IP4000 der an einem USB-Anschluss hängt. Nachdem der Drucker nicht mehr reagierte und zwar verlautete das er einen Auftrag bearbeitet.. aber ihn definitiv nicht bearbeitete. Wollte ich  den Drucker entfernen und neu hinzufügen.

Cups zeigt diesen Drucker auch als Lokalen Drucker an, doch wähle ich canon_usb:/dev/usb/lp0 erscheind nach dem letzten Schritt die Fehlermeldung "Ungültige Geräte-URI canon_usb:/dev/usb/lp0".

Es nervt mich grade.. denn das Device /dev/usb/lp0 existiert und scheinbar liegt das Problem an der Addressierung über die URI, canon_usb....

Ich hoffe ihr habt noch einen Rat für mich.

P.s In den Logs steht auch nichts auffälliges...

```
E [25/Sep/2009:19:24:34 +0200] Returning IPP client-error-not-possible for CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer (ipp://localhost/printers/canon-drucker) from localhost
```

Last edited by ChrisJumper on Wed Sep 30, 2009 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich hab jetzt erstmal ein downgrade auf Version 1.3 gemacht, mit dieser läuft es einwandfrei.

Hier wird der USB-Drucker auch noch anders als Anschluss erkannt. Diese Möglichkeit fällt bei 1.4 weg.  Ich werde das am Sonntag vielleicht noch mal ausprobieren.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi..

wurde nach dem Update auf cups-1.4* evtl. versäumt die configs zu aktualisieren, sprich

dispatch-conf , oder , etc-update ?

auch sollte "cupsd" neu gestartet werden.

Bin mir da nun nicht ganz sicher, evtl. ist auch ein reboot, oder zumindest ein "udev" restart nötig, denn AFAIK gibt es mit dem Update eine neue udev-rule

viel Erfolg!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

schau mal bei launchpad.net vorbei  :Wink: 

1) mit cups 1.4 wurde usblp (das kernel-module), das kaum noch ein programm nutzt durch ein cups-eigenes backend usb... (weiß den namen gerade nicht) ersetzt, also muss dieses modul entladen (rmmod usblp) und vollständig entfernt werden, damit es nicht wieder geladen und cups blockieren kann

2) weiters stimmen die berechtigungen der geräte-dateien der drucker wohl bis vor udev 146 nicht darum:

```
su 
```

```
su - 
```

```
lsusb
```

wenn das gewünschte gerät z.B. Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04f9:002a Brother Industries, Ltd HL-52x0 series ist, dann

dann 

```
chgrp lp /dev/bus/usb/001/006
```

 (sollte reichen), 

falls nicht, dann noch:

chmod 664 /dev/bus/usb/001/006

3) falls der drucker noch nicht anfängt zu drucken:

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd restart
```

die neue udev-rule ist hoffentlich udev 146 beigefügt   :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Vielen Dank!

1. Möchte ich mich für mein Klagen entschuldigen schließlich ist Cups 1.41 ja noch Unstable.

2. Das mit dem eigenen usblp-Modul ist eine gute Idee und die Cups 1.41-GUI macht auch einen guten Eindruck, hier hat Apple gute Arbeit geleistet.

3. Habe jetzt das usblp als Modul im Kernel so das ich es bei bedarf rausnehmen kann und sicherheitshalber udev auf die Version 1.46 aktualisiert.

Bin mal gespannt ob es klappt.

Edit:

Also auch wenn ich jetzt ein wenig weiter bin, klappt das Hinzufügen des neuen Druckers immer noch nicht.

- Ich habe udev und cups neu gestartet.

- Im Kernel hängt ein usblp Modul, mit unterschiedlicher Größe verglichen mit dem usblp.ko im Kernel-Verzeichnis, daher vermute ich es handelt sich um das von Cups? Eben nicht. In der blacklist Datei war der Eintrag mit usblp auskommentiert. Nach dem Umschalten, neustarten und hinzufügen des Druckers ging alles ohne probleme.

Grüße!

----------

